
Classic papers – Google Scholar - jmstfv
https://scholar.google.com/citations?view_op=list_classic_articles&hl=en&by=2006
======
aq3cn
The link you shared is only for year 2006. Here

[https://scholar.google.com/citations?view_op=list_classic_ar...](https://scholar.google.com/citations?view_op=list_classic_articles&hl=en&by=2006)

But if I modify the above URL to change the year and see result, I get error.
How to avoid that?

